# Watkins' Tower in London



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

In 1891 work construction of Watkin's Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watkins'_Tower ) in London begun. This tower was planned as a British counterpart to Eiffel Tower, but was never completed. Only a stump was built until 1894, which was demolished in 1907.
Has someone more informations about it? (Photographs of the stump, constructions drawings)
Why was it not completed?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Here is one picture i found on emporis.com.There it´s called Wembley park tower. The height of the tower would have been 353m.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks pretty much like the eiffel tower....


----------



## potto (Sep 12, 2002)

yeah it was pretty much the same design, just taller of course. The project was a private scheme that ran out of money. Edward Watkin was the brain child, he picked the design and even tried (unsuccessfully) to get Eiffel to be the projects engineer! Only the section shown in the photo above was ever built, known as Watkins folly it remained there for some 16 years before it was demolished. Wembley Stadium was then built on the site for the British Empire Exhibition of 1924. The exhibition cost £12 million and was the largest ever staged. The stadium was kept and used as the famous football venue.


----------

